# where are you going when the Royan meet is finished.



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi 
We are thinking of going to the Dordogne places like caves of Vezere ,
Domme and Sarlat .
Anybody out there been to the area and these places and could recomend any aires ACSI Sites to stay at or place that we coud goto ,
any info would be appreciated .
forterotwins cheers


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lawrence

Yes, the Vezere would be an excellent follow-on.

We know the area well and as we'll see you down at Royan we can give you a long list of where to go and what to see.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

Not sure yet BUT classisc car racing at Angouleme looks good. Possibly around La Rochelle Ile de Re etc.

Guess we will make up our minds while we are there.

Martin


----------



## forterotwins (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for your help. will def catch up in Royan, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, probably, if we don't have time on the way down, we'll take in the Ile d Re and the Ile de Oleron before heading back to our home near Mayenne.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We visited Domme and the surrounding area in 2005 and it is well worth another trip someday.

http://ralph-dot-motorhomeinfrance.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/2005-day-thirteen-sarlat.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Domme is good and there are some great Chateau nearby, if you like gardens the Jardins de Marqueyssac;

http://www.marqueyssac.com/index1.html

is well worth a visit - it was featured on Gardeners World last year and is a great place to spend a day.

The Chateau at Beynac is another great visit - the views are stunning over the Dordogne;

http://www.northofthedordogne.com/chateaubeynac.php

we have spent a couple of nights in the large car park

at Chateau Castelnaud;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/chateau-castelnaud-campsite.html
just to the North of the Chateau - the only facility is the tap but it is peaceful! (Satellite TV is rubbish though due to hills!)

this Chateau is very different from Beynac (but only a few km away) and features reconstructed medieval ballistas and similar - really interesting displays and history of when it was English and then French etc over a regular period (Richard the Lionheart's time). Great for Medieval history fans.

Sarlat itself is well worth visiting and has an aire but this can be very crowded, particularly Friday evenings before the excellent Saturday market.

Other excellent places include the Canal Lateral beside the Garonne at aires such as Fourques sur Garonne or Caumont sur Garonne; the former is very peaceful, under trees and beside the canal, the latter is larger and beside the opposite side of the canal but set slightly below it.

Many more such gems if interested - it is all in our area! :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi 
We plan on visiting the Dordogne afterwards.
Talk to you when we see you.
Ian


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Royan Meet?*

 When and where is the Royan Meet?

Paul


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Royan Meet?*



paulann said:


> When and where is the Royan Meet?
> 
> Paul


Errrr........... Royan? :? and VERY soon............. 8)

Well. near Royan anyway:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=351

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

